# Accused of taking Juice even thou you Natty



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Does this happen to anyone else?? Every time I hit the Gym or go on a night out I always get accused of being on the gear. It feels good in a way but also makes you think what the hell would I look like on gear??? Lol


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

I used to get it before I was and obviously I'd deny it... now I'm on gear it's an odd situation lol!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yep I had it when I was natty.....took it as a compliment haha. Vince DelMonte accused me lol.Pleb.


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

I had it when shopping last month, funny thing is that I'm currently trying to cut the excess fat (mustn't look as bad as I thought :lol: )

Felt nice in a way because it must look like I train, but on the other it's a bit annoying that muscular = steroids in the eyes of a lot of people and they seem to try and belittle you with the accusation.


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

I had it quite a bit when I was natty, though I did put on about 4 stone in about a year


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

When you're lean and defined, a lot of people assume steroids even if you're not big. Strange behaviour.


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Now you know how Kali Muscle feels


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep get it all the time but stopped caring; no better compliment I guess!!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

> Yeah happens to me a lot...... Fcuking insult IMHO.. !


Why is it an insult? Surely they mean you look big?


----------



## Paullow (Oct 9, 2012)

Annoys me as well. Been training 8 years or so, never put any illegal drug in my body ever, no plans to either. Roids are pretty rife at my gym and a some just assume i'm on them as well.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

not likely to happen to me anytime soon but I think I'd take it as a compliment if I was natty and was mistaken for someone that took steroids ? spose it depends how you look at it though ?


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol, This always happens to me, Happy at first, but now its just annoying


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Never happened to me for some reason.

But this was the best I ever got natty

View attachment 163594


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Paullow said:


> Annoys me as well. Been training 8 years or so, never put any illegal drug in my body ever, no plans to either. Roids are pretty rife at my gym and a some just assume i'm on them as well.


gear is legal for possession for personal use in the UK


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Cvnt i always accused of being natty when Im on gear! Lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Never happened to me for some reason.
> 
> But this was the best I ever got natty
> 
> View attachment 163594


Fcuk me Frank Spencer is looking good these days


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

haza1234 said:


> Does this happen to anyone else?? Every time I hit the Gym or go on a night out I always get accused of being on the gear. It feels good in a way but also makes you think *what the hell would I look like on gear???* Lol


Exactly...why aren't you? lol

It is better to be accused of using gear because of your size, rather than acne on your back and face, bald patch on your head, gyno on your chest, shrinkage of your balls and outburst from your roid rage........mmmm...now I know why you are still natty...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Also took answer the op.

Yeah I had it 3 months back right when I came off cycle and hit a bunch of natty stuff, never laughed so much though I can't wait to be back on tbh.


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

I actually got a comment last week about being on roids, I went to footie straight after hitting gym, so I was pretty pumped when I got there and one of lads said 'looking big, you on roids?!' Simply because I was pumped up and looking quite vascular on my arms.

Only other time I have been accused was by my brother in law, but he also said I need to stop injecting it into my ass because it was getting big :blink: , so I must have a fat ass (that was at the end of my bulk though)!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Seriously upset if everybody doesn't think I am on gear. Would be gutted if I was so small that I was accused of being natty scum


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

> You might have been taken more seriously if you took that Fkn hat off :laugh:
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist lol


It's not my normal attire - honestly.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Get it all the time because I'm lifting more than the guys on gear, they look bloody good though lol! .....hate cardio!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Noodles1976 said:


> Get it all the time because I'm lifting more than the guys on gear, they look bloody good though lol! .....hate cardio!


What are you lifting? SQ/DL/BP?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

BP: 185kg with pause

Squat: 200kg for 12 reps

OHP: 120 for 3 reps

They are my current lifts, not my best ever as I was getting a bit too soft on the Wendler..have added in cardio now, alternating sprints and steady state with a traditional BB programme


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Noodles1976 said:


> BP: 185kg with pause
> 
> Squat: 200kg for 12 reps
> 
> ...


All natty? BP is good. What is DL?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> All natty? BP is good. What is DL?


Haven't done singles in a while but did a nice set of 10 with 220 kg not too long ago....Im getting old so I just enjoy it really more these days


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Noodles1976 said:


> Haven't done singles in a while but did a nice set of 10 with 220 kg not too long ago....Im getting old so I just enjoy it really more these days


Good lifts. Are they all natty?


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Good lifts. Are they all natty?


Ha Ha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Noodles1976 said:


> Ha Ha


You don't seem to be answering my question 

Good lifts anyhow matey.


----------



## Noodles1976 (Mar 28, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> You don't seem to be answering my question
> 
> Good lifts anyhow matey.


100% natural always


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

In fairness I found you can get as strong as you want natty , muscle mass is different but strength gains can keep coming as a natty


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah I did but I think it was just friends being nice lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

> Don't for get to train!


I'm always sodding training, got no choice it's do or die for me.


----------

